# Just want to make sure...



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I found a NCE 10 amp system at a good rice and I may finally go for it. But before I do, I want to check.

Can I continue to run locos via the aristo 75 mhz te system? I have a couple trains set up for kids, and the aristo TX is very easy for kids to use. I've even painted the buttons--green for go, yellow for slow, etc. I'd like to keep it that way--we get a lot of small visitors. Can I run trains on the 75 mhz system while also running DCC equipped locos under DCC?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just called Mike on the phone. 

The 75 MHz receivers apparently have a bridge rectifier in the track pickup input, so this will rectify the DCC track voltage to power the 75 MHz units just fine. 

Mike will verify and report back to confirm for all those who are interested. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks very much to greg for the call. Just to verify

I have a USAT 44 tonner, 75 mhz TE installed. Constant DC power.
I started it out with the driver facing forward, loco running in the direction the driver was facing (counterclockwise). I picked up the engine, turned it around, and it continued to run in the direction the driver was facing (counter clockwise) 

I then put the loco on a test track, set it running the in the direction the driver faces, then switched the track polarity. It continued to run in the direction the driver was facing. Sounds to me like the TE has a full wave bridge rectifier?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Surely sounds so, that's basically the only answer that could explain how it is operating. 

Sounds like a great solution to be able to support your "legacy" systems, no fuss no muss... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 75mhz Aristo unit does have a bridge rectifier on the input. It also has a 3 amp auto reset fuse and can trip in very hot weather. 

It also has a memory function for remembering speed and direction. 

If the memory function is on (type A) then when you remove a running engine and then place it on a live track 6 months later, it will take off and run at the last speed and direction. 

I set mine to C...C...A to turn it off, change A to F. 

The HOTE instructions are the best I have found for programming the receiver.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a 75 MHz TE RX installed in an Aristo Center Cab. It also has a DCC decoder. When the RX is switched to track power, it runs nicely from the DCC signal on the track. Flip a switch the other way and it runs from the DCC decoder.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all--sounds like I'll be able to run a couple trains with the 75 mhz TE with no trouble. I built a long siding at ground level, with a single switch. and I'm making an quick and dirty engine house out of foam. I plan to stick an old Aristo 0-4-0 switcher in there, and some out of scale rolling stock. It's going to be a place where kids can operate without fouling the main


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to see you made the change to DCC. I think in the long run you will really enjoy it. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOO no another has fallen to the Dark side.... So much for battery power!!!!!!!!!







HE HE HE .......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, as I remember, Mike was running track power and Gwire... so he was one step from the dark side already ha ha! 

I just got an email, the system is up and running fine, as expected. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep another to the dark side of DCC. So long Battery and airwire. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I was never using battery--I was using trackpower and airwire. works quite well


----------

